# Is VLC Media Player "safe"?



## rob_sterling (Jan 3, 2005)

I used to have VLC mediaplayer and thought it was one of the best video players i've used but after just resetting my pc and having just cleared up a nasty trojan (thanks to khazars from this site) I am wary of downloading anything which could contain malware with its package. So is anyone aware that VLC Mediaplayer contains malware or is it defintely safe?

Cheers, Rob


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I've never had any problems with it. They seem to be very resistant to commercialization.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

The Mac and Linux/Unix versions are rated pretty good - I didn't find anything on the Win version.


----------



## rob_sterling (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for your quick replies, I'm going to download the vlc-0.8.2-test2 version for windows now.

Cheers, Rob


----------

